# Sawiris' first case dismissed



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

A court in Egypt has dismissed one of the two complaints brought against a billionaire Coptic Christian tycoon which accuse him of insulting Islam.

Telecoms mogul Naguib Sawiris angered conservative Muslims in June when he tweeted cartoons of Mickey Mouse in a beard and Minnie Mouse wearing a veil.

Mr Sawiris apologised and removed the tweet, but two groups of lawyers filed separate formal complaints.

The judge dismissed the first case on Tuesday, fining the plaintiff $8 (£5).

Legal sources said the judge at Qasr al-Nil court ruled that the complaint had been made by individuals who "lack legal standing".

A different court is scheduled to rule on Saturday on the second case, which was filed by another group of lawyers, including an ultraconservative Salafist member of parliament, Mamduh Ismail.

BBC News - Egypt court dismisses Sawiris insulting Islam case

I agree with the case being dismissed but what does "lack legal standing" mean? :confused2:


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

aykalam said:


> I agree with the case being dismissed but what does "lack legal standing" mean? :confused2:


If you are taken to court it has to be for breaking the law. If there is no legal standing it means their was not proof that the man broke a specific law.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hyper_janice said:


> If you are taken to court it has to be for breaking the law. If there is no legal standing it means their was not proof that the man broke a specific law.


thanks


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I agree with the case being dismissed but what does "lack legal standing" mean? :confused2:


Could be wrong about this, but reading the Arabic version of it on different websites, it wasn't accurate enough (Arabic is a STUPID language, sometimes a spelling mistake could mean a totally different word :frusty, but the majority of the articles I've read made it sound like the case was dismissed cause the idiot(s) who filed the case had no right to be speaking for anyone but themselves, not for the whole religion anyway!

However, I could be wrong, I never studied law, and for the reasons mentioned above, I prefer to wait till the official written version of the verdict is released, usually takes a month for that to happen..........But think it will be quicker in this case 

There's another case filed against Sawiris, almost the same exact case as this one......Meant to be on the first week of March :juggle:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> A court in Egypt has dismissed one of the two complaints brought against a billionaire Coptic Christian tycoon which accuse him of insulting Islam.
> 
> Telecoms mogul Naguib Sawiris angered conservative Muslims in June when he tweeted cartoons of Mickey Mouse in a beard and Minnie Mouse wearing a veil.
> 
> ...



Not having legal standing means you do not have the legal right to be involved in the court case you are trying to be involved in.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Not having legal standing means you do not have the legal right to be involved in the court case you are trying to be involved in.


That's what the idiotic Arabic articles made it sound like too, so it kinda makes sense!

Thank you your Honor   (Sorry if you're actually a judge, or used to be!)


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

*Second Egyptian Court Throws Out Case Against Naguib Sawiris*

An Egyptian court threw out a lawsuit filed by a number of citizens against Egyptian billionaire Naguib Sawiris in relation to a cartoon he posted on Twitter.
The court refused to hear the case because the man who filed it had no standing in the matter, Judge Sherif Kamel said today in Cairo. Another court dismissed the lawsuit on Feb. 28.

Second Egyptian Court Throws Out Case Against Naguib Sawiris - Bloomberg

lol "court refused to hear the case" I have a vision of the judge not even turning up in court.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> An Egyptian court threw out a lawsuit filed by a number of citizens against Egyptian billionaire Naguib Sawiris in relation to a cartoon he posted on Twitter.
> The court refused to hear the case because the man who filed it had no standing in the matter, Judge Sherif Kamel said today in Cairo. Another court dismissed the lawsuit on Feb. 28.
> 
> Second Egyptian Court Throws Out Case Against Naguib Sawiris - Bloomberg
> ...




Due to inclement weather


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Due to inclement weather


plus today is Saturday...how dare they book him a case at the weekend  much better at home eating ful & taameya for brunch, cup of tea, etc


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

It's strange but I believe they hear a lot of cases on a Saturday. But they often have other excuses for not turning up.
The one I hear regularly is "force-majeure" or put mildly, an act of God.
I didn't know he was on their side?


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

From the Free Dictionary by Farlex:

Standing (law)

In law, standing or locus standi is the term for the ability of a party to demonstrate to the court sufficient connection to and harm from the law or action challenged to support that party's participation in the case. In the United States, the current doctrine is that a person cannot bring a suit challenging the constitutionality of a law unless the plaintiff can demonstrate that the plaintiff is (or will imminently be) harmed by the law. Otherwise, the court will rule that the plaintiff "lacks standing" to bring the suit, and will dismiss the case without considering the merits of the claim of unconstitutionality. To have a court declare a law unconstitutional, there must be a valid reason for the lawsuit. The party suing must have something to lose in order to sue unless it has automatic standing by action of law.


----------

